# And we have a topknot!



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Took Vegas in for a bath, face, and tail today. I also trimmed about a half inch off of his ears, I took the length to the tip of the leather. (I'm a short ear type of person.) I fixed my #15 blade, and I like how it shaves SO much better than my #10! Anyway, here's some pictures of my handsome Vegas, who is 15 weeks old today.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Some more, not as good quality, but cute anyway.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

He's a very pretty boy!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

I love it! I love it! I love it! He looks absolutely adorable with his hair pulled up!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

He just looks so handsome I had to go through all of them again


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

All boy. No mistaking that. How many bands are in it?


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

Love that beautiful shiny coat!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks guys! ^^



partial2poodles said:


> All boy. No mistaking that. How many bands are in it?


Just one.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Awwwweee  ! He is such a sweet boy : )) and he looks so handsome and elegant now : ))) !!!! I just LOVE his new style - adorable !!!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

ooooh he does look good with a nice soft smooth face too! He's certainly growing up fast, he looks so much more mature with his lil topknot, until you spot that it's only a teensy bit poking out the top of it! hahaha!!! GORGEOUS!


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

how pretty! and what blade did you use on his face? it looks perfect! was it the #15? is that a shorter blade than the #10 that I'm using?


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Adorable! What a handsome boy.


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

What a handsome boy. He looks wonderful with his new top knot. I love how it shows off his very pretty eyes.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Sparkle&Spunk said:


> how pretty! and what blade did you use on his face? it looks perfect! was it the #15? is that a shorter blade than the #10 that I'm using?


I used a #15 in reverse, and I REALLY like the result from it! His face is SO soft now.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> ooooh he does look good with a nice soft smooth face too! He's certainly growing up fast, he looks so much more mature with his lil topknot, until you spot that it's only a teensy bit poking out the top of it! hahaha!!! GORGEOUS!


Oh, ha, ten minutes later and most of the hair seemed to be out of it lol. Thank you! 8D


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I used a #15 in reverse, and I REALLY like the result from it! His face is SO soft now.


no razor burn? my poor pups always get razor burn if I go against the grain


----------



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

*cute*

I am new at poodles. I didn't realize they could have a top knot with shorter hair on top. It looks so cute. I will have to try that sometime soon. Sometimes my guy's hair goes in his eyes when he is due for a trim. That would work great.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Sparkle&Spunk said:


> no razor burn? my poor pups always get razor burn if I go against the grain


Nope! Though I shave his face once a week, so I believe it's getting his skin more resilient against it. He also is black with really dark pigment, so that reduces the razor burn.



Lincoln Love said:


> I am new at poodles. I didn't realize they could have a top knot with shorter hair on top. It looks so cute. I will have to try that sometime soon. Sometimes my guy's hair goes in his eyes when he is due for a trim. That would work great.


I also haven't cut Vegas's topknot AT ALL! So it's pretty much the same length all over, since you can see it blending into his ears. The bands don't hold too well with this length, but you can still get a cute look.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

you can always go for 'devil horns' ie two pigtails, with one above each eye sorta thing. You can usually get most of the hair up that way!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

He has to work on the 'sitting still' one for that, I have to use my ninja skills just to get one band in!


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

He's gorgeous! Don't you wish you could just keep him that size? ? ?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That little topknot is absolutely adorable and so is he!!
_


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

kanatadoggroomer said:


> He's gorgeous! Don't you wish you could just keep him that size? ? ?


Actually, I can't wait for him to grow up! xD

And thanks, Spoospirit! ^^


----------



## Tess (Feb 4, 2010)

What a handsome profile on this boy! Nice job on the grooming!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He is a handsome goober!! Looks great with his head banded.


----------



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

I love it! Yeah!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

He is stunning! What a sweet face, and such a fun topknot. Love it!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks guys! ^^


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

i remember being able to tie up jazz and saleens hair for the first time, lol. it doent take much to get me excited. vegas looks so cute with his new little tie up


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Hehe, thanks Wonder! ^^ I tried to do the horns like you did with saleen, but they just weren't working. :C How old was Saleen when you got hers up?


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

ummmm... maybe 4 or 5 mo ?? I'd have to look through my photos to be sure I know I took a photo (when do I not?). I couldn't get it up in one tie though so I had to do the horns. Her's grows so fast now. I cut it and was able to totally tie it back up in like 2 months I think. I can't wait to grow it back out again b/c she looks really girly and high style poodle like with it ties up. Makes her eyes look awsome. Hahaha, she looks like a super modle or a playboy bunny with a pretty tie up and she looks like a tom boy with it cut down


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Ah he's so handsome! I love a smooth face on Poodles, and the topknot is adorable!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Rofl, playboy bunny xD nice

And thanks Rockporters! ^^


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

I love it when their top knot hair gets long enough for their first banding.  What a cutie!! 

Yeah, when their hair is still that short, the band doesn't stay in a long time, but won't be long before he can sport a proper banding that stays in.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

jester's mom said:


> I love it when their top knot hair gets long enough for their first banding.  What a cutie!!
> 
> Yeah, when their hair is still that short, the band doesn't stay in a long time, but won't be long before he can sport a proper banding that stays in.


Yay! I can't wait until he can always rock that look!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Every time I see your avatar I think awwww Vegas looks so cute with his little top knot! He has such a gorgeous face!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Aw thank you! n_n


----------

